# Comfortable Sub-200 Gram Saddle?



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking for a sub 200 gram COMFORTABLE saddle. Of course, I understand that super light saddles are not as comfortable as heavier saddles. Just looking for your opinion on the matter, thanks!


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I think thin firm saddles are more comfortable.
I run Selle Italia SLR's on all my bikes.....including my road bike that I have no problem with 5-6 rides.
You actually sit much less on a mtb....try one...and give it time to break in and you delicate backside to get used to it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

the mayor said:


> I think thin firm saddles are more comfortable.
> I run Selle Italia SLR's on all my bikes.....including my road bike that I have no problem with 5-6 rides.
> You actually sit much less on a mtb....try one...and give it time to break in and you delicate backside to get used to it.


Thanks, currently, I've got a Specialized Phenom Ti saddle. While it's not horrible, I just wonder if there is something out there under 200 grams that is more comfortable.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

My winter beater bike came with a WTB saddle....which I think is too soft. I sink into it and it causes hot spots.
A SLR picked cheap from Ebay solved that problem.
But eveyone's butt is different


----------



## BairdM3 (Apr 23, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Thanks, currently, I've got a Specialized Phenom Ti saddle. While it's not horrible, I just wonder if there is something out there under 200 grams that is more comfortable.


I've had the Phenom and now have the Romin Pro carbon in a 143 size- I much prefer the Romin but everyone is different.
Here's a recent thread where the Romin Pro was weighed at 161g:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675007

Haven't tried the new Phenom Pro that was just released but have heard good things...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's about one that fits you best.

I ride the SDG Ti-Fly, which comes in at 175g, and is the most comfortable saddle I've ever used.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Really like my Selle Italia Kit Carbono flow saddle, lots of flex, very comfy. Mine weighed 
131 grams.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

SLR saddles are very popular and can be found at any bike shop. Fizik make nice saddles too. Shop around and see if any stores have a demo program where you can try a saddle for a few days and then return it if you're not happy.


----------



## 00vetter (Jul 30, 2009)

I just put a new Suncros carbon rail saddle on a Niner hardtail, 182 grams an comfortable on the first 3 hour ride. I have Phenom's on other bikes, a little hard and seemed to break down quickly.


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

Any comments on the Tune Speedneedle?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

For my comfy seat, I have a couple of Fizik Aliante saddles. Carbon/Kevlar shells w/ some sort of metal rails. Weight is about 235g so that really is not lighter but the comfort is there. Cost is around $100-130 for this model and the carbon rail version is significanly more expensive and not drastically lighter by any means.

I also have a Smud carbon (solid/complete) saddle. Cost was about $150 and weighs in at 66g. It flexes a little but of course is no where near the comfort level of my Fizik. But I have already gotten used to it so it doesn't bother me much at all.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

TigerRider said:


> Any comments on the Tune Speedneedle?


This is the most comfortable saddle for me of the ones i've tried. You just need good pants with good padding but that's something you must have anyway if you ride seriously. Other saddles that are good for me is Selle Italia SLR for example. I have it on my commuter.

For me the less padding on the saddle and better pants are the most comfortable combo.


----------



## tmcq (Mar 2, 2009)

*Sette Nyx Saddle*

Sette Nyx Saddle available from Pricepoint for only $39.95 and weighs only 190g.


----------



## vitiate (Jan 13, 2010)

tmcq said:


> Sette Nyx Saddle available from Pricepoint for only $39.95 and weighs only 190g.


FYI - real world weight on mine is 204g, still very good weight for the price and I'm happy with the comfort :thumbsup: I do like thinner firmer saddles.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

vitiate said:


> FYI - real world weight on mine is 204g, still very good weight for the price and I'm happy with the comfort :thumbsup: I do like thinner firmer saddles.


I've been a long time user of the Sette Nyx. Good price, comfortable, and light. I too weighed it at 204gms(just today). I planned on switching to the selle slr for lighter saddle but the carbon rails don't fit my seatpost : (


----------



## vitiate (Jan 13, 2010)

oops


----------



## yamapro (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a Tune Speedneedle Marathon and have gotten to really like it.


----------



## radzer0 (Jan 27, 2011)

Im gonna come in and say an oddball.

WTB Silverado Carbon. 

I used it but when I switched my seatpost I had to switch to the Silverado SLT (which is 200g) Out of all the seats ive personaly tried it is the best. 

Havent tried a selle before though.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

I've had great luck with Fizik, love their shape but thats all personal. See if your LBS has a demo program for any saddles to see which fits you best. SLR saddles are the most uncomfortable saddles I've ever had the displeasure of riding on, so everyone is different.


----------



## radzer0 (Jan 27, 2011)

the mayor said:


> My winter beater bike came with a WTB saddle....which I think is too soft. I sink into it and it causes hot spots.
> A SLR picked cheap from Ebay solved that problem.
> But eveyone's butt is different


What wtb are you using? Ive heard nothing but good from others about the main models. But i know they make alot of others i havent heard about.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I also run a Romin Pro carbon in a 143 size, great saddle.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bailey44 said:


> I also run a Romin Pro carbon in a 143 size, great saddle.


Have you saddled a Phenom? Do you know if the Romin is as hard as the Phenom?


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Have you saddled a Phenom? Do you know if the Romin is as hard as the Phenom?


I have never tried a Phenom, I went in to order a Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio, saw the Romin on sale for 130 bucks and decided to give it a try. I do like a firm saddle though.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

The Ti railed WTB Silverado is a pretty comfy saddle but still weighs more than 200g (mine weighed 204g). It is not as comfortable as the WTB Laser series (which weighs even more at 228g with Ti rails). The Laser has a great rounded tip that lets you get forward in greater comfort for long techo climbs.

As radzer0 says, for a sub 200g saddle, the WTB Silverado carbon may be worth a look (claimed weight 158g). It should be similar in comfort to the Ti railed WTB Silverado I use and so should offer great comfort for the weight.

Of course, everyone's back side is different. You may have to try a few saddles. If you're using a saddle now that you really like can you get it in a lighter sub 200g option?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

TigWorld said:


> The Ti railed WTB Silverado is a pretty comfy saddle but still weighs more than 200g (mine weighed 204g). It is not as comfortable as the WTB Laser series (which weighs even more at 228g with Ti rails). The Laser has a great rounded tip that lets you get forward in greater comfort for long techo climbs.
> 
> As radzer0 says, for a sub 200g saddle, the WTB Silverado carbon may be worth a look (claimed weight 158g). It should be similar in comfort to the Ti railed WTB Silverado I use and so should offer great comfort for the weight.
> 
> Of course, everyone's back side is different. You may have to try a few saddles. If you're using a saddle now that you really like can you get it in a lighter sub 200g option?


I ride on a 143mm Specialized Phenom SL. It weighs in at 192 grams. I like it but I have to think that there is something a little more cushy that is sub 200 grams in weight.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I ride on a 143mm Specialized Phenom SL. It weighs in at 192 grams. I like it but I have to think that there is something a little more cushy that is sub 200 grams in weight.


1+ for the laser wtb saddle!!!


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

One more for the WTB Silverado. I have the SLR version and it weighs 200g on the dot. Very comfortable. Switched to this saddle after running a phenom for a long time. I started having bad chafing problems on long rides with the phenom and the Silverado has solved that.


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

my silverado came in under 200grams and now there is a new carbon version


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

after riding a selle itialia slr for many many many years, i switched to the fizik antares, carbon railed saddle

150 grams and very very comfy !


----------



## turnerth (Aug 4, 2010)

I went from a heavyish fizik aliente to a wtb silverado to save some grams. The thin nose on the wtb is like scissors to my junk.. Think I am going to drop the cash for a carbon rail aliente..

edit: I went with a Fizik Gobi braided claimed 200g. it feels perfect, very comfortable and it does not grab loose clothing when I get behind the saddle like my Aliente. a+++

blantonator: nope, I am a hoarder of all things bike : )


----------



## blantonator (May 6, 2007)

turnerth said:


> I went from a heavyish fizik aliente to a wtb silverado to save some grams. The thin nose on the wtb is like scissors to my junk.. Think I am going to drop the cash for a carbon rail aliente..


interested in selling the wtb?


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Have you saddled a Phenom? Do you know if the Romin is as hard as the Phenom?


I used the romin a couple of days now, including a 3.5 hour ride.
Compared to the test phenom that I tried, it is harder.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fizik Antares.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Looking for a sub 200 gram COMFORTABLE saddle. Of course, I understand that super light saddles are not as comfortable as heavier saddles. Just looking for your opinion on the matter, thanks!



The new cheese grater... https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

The Tioga D-Spyder is Tioga's cheese grater model that is strong enough and rounded enough to be off road friendly. It weighs 166g. I picked one up for $31 new and have been giving it a go. I figured at that price, if I didn't like it, I wouldn't be as upset as if I had paid $130-200 or so for something in the light weight saddle arena.

I did a shorter endurance race on it this past weekend which had me sitting on it for 3:17 plus warm-up and cool-down and it was surprisingly comfy. I also did an XC race the weekend before which had me sitting on it for 2:30 including warm-up and cool-down. Plus a few weeks of good training hours on it. A pair of good padded bib/shorts is required, but that's a given. I like the saddle - especially since I don't have to worry about mud or water doing anything to it. So color me surprised that a non-padded saddle can be good for durations in the 2:30 - 3:30 hour range. I have yet to try it in the 4-6 hour duration, but that's coming.

My usual saddle has been the WTB Rocket V Ti model that is around 210-220g and is very comfy, but with so much padding that I actually get uncomfortable at about the 2 hour point on a ride. Hot spots, having to stand every now and then to get blood flow down there and give my backside a rest.

BB


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

I really wonder what that cheese grater will do to your trousers.
If it destroys them sooner, then I rather have a 200 dollar saddle that doesn't do this to my even more expensive trousers.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Trevorken said:


> I really wonder what that cheese grater will do to your trousers.
> If it destroys them sooner, then I rather have a 200 dollar saddle that doesn't do this to my even more expensive trousers.


It's smooth as silk with no sharp edges anywhere. I've got over 48 hours of riding time on it and no damage to the team kit shorts.

I've ridden Brooks saddles (own 4 of them and use them on my tandems now) and the feel as well as the comfort of the Tioga D-Spyder reminds me a lot of a Brooks.

BB


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

Flite TT - 170g
Toupe143 - 160g

Both Ti Tube rails.

I've got 2 of each and love them.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I decided to try a Fizik Antares....it's in the mail, so I guess we'll see how it goes pretty soon...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I decided to try a Fizik Antares....it's in the mail, so I guess we'll see how it goes pretty soon...


What I like about Antares is that while is it a bit wider then most light saddles, you still can easily move behind it - and front is wide enough to be supportive when moving forward on a steep climb. But then, I like most Fizik saddles, I guess that how my ass is shaped.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

egebhardt said:


> Flite TT - 170g
> Toupe143 - 160g
> 
> Both Ti Tube rails.
> ...


+1 on the Ti toupe 143. I sold my romin pro. just didnt work for me. I run the phenom expert on my cx bike (the new style phenom, which is heavy at 243 grams with Ti rails) and I do like it, just wanted something lighter. I bought a cheaper gel toupe for my road bike, and the Ti model for my mtb. my ti toupe came in at 165 grams.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love my Selle Italia Genuine Gel Flite Ti. Its 219 grams but worth it. Its extremely comfortable. I would recommend it if you can live with the 19-20 grams.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ive had an SDG Ti Fly and currently have a SLR. Both are excellent light saddles with the SDG being a bit more comfy.


----------



## bog (Jun 3, 2004)

Fizik Gobi XM with carbon rails. This is the most comfortable mtb saddle that I've used and it weighs in at a svelte 199g which is superlight considering the great padding and support. 
Don't be afraid of the carbon rails. I'm 240 lbs and have been beating on one for a year now.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

bog said:


> Fizik Gobi XM with carbon rails. This is the most comfortable mtb saddle that I've used and it weighs in at a svelte 199g which is superlight considering the great padding and support.
> Don't be afraid of the carbon rails. I'm 240 lbs and have been beating on one for a year now.


I am absolutely petrified of anything made of carbon fiber that needs to be tightened. I like to WAAAAY overtighten all nuts and bolts on my ride so that I don't have to worry about anything ever coming loose and by doing this NOTHING EVER DOES, lol!

Needless to say, using my super tight technique, I have crushed seatposts and other carbon fiber components. The only thing left on my ride that is carbon fiber are the brake levers. Thats the way the brakes came.

Torque setting??? B.S! My torque settings are twice what is recommended.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

Tune Kom Vor been good so far. It's slightly different from the Speedneedl.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I recieved my Fizik Antares, 142mm. It weighs 188 grams. I decided to weigh my old style Phenom w/ti rails, 142mm....213 grams!!! WTF? The Fizik is noticably smaller but I am shocked at the differnece in weight between the two. I assumed my Phenom was sub-200, but I guess not...

I mounted the Fizik and rode around the block a bit, feels about the same, maybe a tiny bit more comfortable. I need to do a real ride to see for real whether it works for me or not. I meant to ride today after work but it didn't happen...


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

BruceBrown said:


> The new cheese grater... https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> The Tioga D-Spyder is Tioga's cheese grater model that is strong enough and rounded enough to be off road friendly. It weighs 166g. I picked one up for $31 new and have been giving it a go. I figured at that price, if I didn't like it, I wouldn't be as upset as if I had paid $130-200 or so for something in the light weight saddle arena.
> 
> ...


I looked at that. One thing that kinda put me off is on the Tioga site, they recommend replacing the seat annually. I guess for $31 that might be OK, but full price may be a bit too steep.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

fizik aliante carbon, very comfortable, very expensive. around 200gr.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Update:*

The Fizik Antares is not gonna work for me. Just did my local 11+ mile workout loop. Had numbness on the climb. Found myself raising out of the saddle frequently for recirculation.

Darn!

The other issue is that the hips of the Fizik are wider, pushing into my inner, upper thighs on the downhill.

Double darn!!

It's back to the heavy Phenom SL for now. At least it fits me correctly. I guess I should really consider other, lighter Specialized saddles with a similar shape if I wanna keep the fit and drop some grams?

Triple Darn!!!


----------



## vitiate (Jan 13, 2010)

ambassadorhawg said:


> The Fizik Antares is not gonna work for me


Did you look at the Sette Nyx???

I love it and for the price, I'd give it a shot before a more expensive model. Start a new thread on your local area forum and you'll probably find someone in your area who has one to sell or let you try.

Shoot, for ~$30, you could buy and try it and still re-sell it and recoup your money if it doesn't fit you


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

ambassadorhawg said:


> I guess I should really consider other, lighter Specialized saddles with a similar shape if I wanna keep the fit and drop some grams?
> 
> Triple Darn!!!


read my post above. :thumbsup:

EDIT...make that read my post on the 1st page.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Fakie1999 said:


> read my post above. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT...make that read my post on the 1st page.


I may be looking in that direction BUT, I was also trying to get away from the split rear design of the Specialized saddle. I wear baggies and they get caught up back there regularly. I am aware that the 2011 design has all but eliminated that issue and I have ridden them and they are WAAAY more comfortable...but, they are HEAVIER.

SUPER darn!!!!

Anyone want to but a used Fizik Antares, cheap?


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> The Fizik Antares is not gonna work for me. Just did my local 11+ mile workout loop. Had numbness on the climb. Found myself raising out of the saddle frequently for recirculation.
> 
> Darn!
> 
> ...


If the Antares is too wide, maybe you are a snake? Perhaps an Arione would be a better fit. I ride a Tundra, and it is my favorite saddle ever. 190g for the Kium rails.


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

wtb devo carbon for me. around 180 plus grams. very comfy


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm about to try out a Selle Italia Kit Carbonio I picked up off Ebay, claimed weight - 125g. A little worried about the carbon rails but we'll see...


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Recently switched to a Silverado Carbon - based partly on threads like this one - from a Rocket V Team (Ti rails)... I liked the Rocket and it "felt" comfy, but it never felt quite right, even on a 30min ride. Would have sore sit-bones. Nothing major and I was fine with it.

But pursuing some weight reduction (call it obsession  ), I figured I'd give the Silverado Carbon a try. Rode it for about an hour ride yesterday. It didn't "feel" as comfy as my Rocket, but I noticed on the Silverado, it's a little more sensitive on exactly where you are sitting on it. It has some clear comfort zones (and you can see these from the underside) and once you find the sweet spot it was very comfy. I also found, the even though the specs say it's wider (and longer) than the Rocket V, it feels noticeably narrower in the nose area, and with that I found it much better in terms of comfort for just spinning. And the best part, as after the ride I wasn't still 100%, but this confirmed things for me - no sit bone soreness at all. So I'm definitely sticking with it. The true test (for me) will be 2-3hr rides. I'm not into long 5-7hr epic rides (just don't have that long a trail around here).

Overall, very pleased with the Silverado Carbon, and recommend it for anyone looking for a pretty comfortable light weight saddle. There are lighter ones, but I've found WTB to be a preference for me personally.

One a side note the 158g weight published by WTB is not quite accurate - by a good margin, at least from my standpoint. Mine came in at 177g (12% more than published). Bought from a legit long standing LBS, so not a chinese clone from ebay. A bit disappointing, but still lighter than my Rocket V Team @ 219g (215g published).


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

I really like the Bontrager Inform RXL (174g) and the Sette Evo (210g, but amazing.)


----------



## PolishExperiment (May 14, 2011)

If you don't like the Antares, try and Arione, or Tundra. Both can be gotten in sub 150g garb. I went through 6 or 7 uncomfortable saddles before trying the Tundra and now I would never switch to anything else.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

jonw9 said:


> I looked at that. One thing that kinda put me off is on the Tioga site, they recommend replacing the seat annually. I guess for $31 that might be OK, but full price may be a bit too steep.


They advise replacing the Spyder and the Spyder Twin Rail on an annual basis, not the D Sypder. Both the Spyder and Spyder Twin Rail have rider weight limits of 190 pounds. There is no weight limit for the D Spyder.

I've got a lot more hours as well as races on my D Spyder now. It's very comfortable and for those looking to trim even more weigh, the D Spyder comes in a 145g version called the D Sypder S-Spec. Not sure of longevity and weight limit on the S-Spec version, as there is no FAQ, but I would assume it is a tad less durable than the original D Sypder due to the 21g weight loss.

BB


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ambassadorhawg said:


> The Fizik Antares is not gonna work for me. Just did my local 11+ mile workout loop.


Yeah, that just shows that it is very hard to recommend saddles. I rode a 12 hour race last Saturday, no pressure spots, no rubbing on Antares. Perfect fit. 
I wish they made a slightly wider version of the Tundra. I run Nisene XP on my "AM" bike, which is very nice for technical, but a bit to narrow for long hours..


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

The Antares 00 is absolutely perfect on my road bike, even on 130+ mile rides.

On the Scalpel, though, it's a nogo. I'm running a Phenom and it's a total POS; but, I haven't found anything better yet.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

c_kyle said:


> The Antares 00 is absolutely perfect on my road bike, even on 130+ mile rides.
> 
> On the Scalpel, though, it's a nogo. I'm running a Phenom and it's a total POS; but, I haven't found anything better yet.


What don't you like about the Phenom? Obviously is a little heavy, but it is pretty comfortable, right?


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

forgiven_nick said:


> What don't you like about the Phenom? Obviously is a little heavy, but it is pretty comfortable, right?


He said POS but *nothing better yet*.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes he did, which just sounds funny.


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

I really like the phenon sl....

I recently swapped/ switched my old for a Phenom 2011

the 2011 version has carbon rails and is lighter...:thumbsup:

I felt more comfortable as well

some pictures with weight

Old phenon SL TI rails 130mm










new one................

2011 phenon SL carbon rails 130mm


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Luiz, is that for the 143?


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like the 130mm based on his post.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

selle italia slr w/ ti. rails...garbage. claimed weight of 135 is actually 150. one rail popped out of saddle that I can't seem to fix and it is uncomfortable as hell. selle italia flite with carbon rails (similar to carbonio). ...garbage. Both rails cracked in half after coming off a hit on a full suspension bike. that seat weighed 205.


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

Veda said:


> Luiz, is that for the 143?


Hi.....

130mm

both pictures...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zzbog (Apr 6, 2008)

Specialized Toupe Pro is really nice plus you get to choose the size of the saddle..

~145Gr


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Guys - love my Arione on my road bike and would love to get a XC oriented Fizik that works as well. Any thoughts between the Tundra vs the Antares? 

Like a bit rounder/more padded nose for climbing XC than the Arione would provide. Reasonably happy with my WTB Silverado but no where near the serious miles I can get on my roadbike/Arione setup.

Also curious if anyone has played with the Prologo Nago Evo X10 saddle

Appreciate any thoughts.

-Shane


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

wich one is more comfortable on ong ride Toupe or Tune ??


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

comes in three sizes narrow med and wide. mines the narrow. has nice good padding and it cost me a lot less then selle italia


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

Smud carbon


----------



## tracke30m3 (May 26, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my Selle Italia SLR with actual weight of 140 grams.


----------



## PeterGer (Feb 18, 2010)

The POP-Products saddle is very comfortable.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

The one and only thing I'll add weight for is comfort. Haven't weighed it myself, but the WTB Rocket V Team (Ti rails) works for me. They say it's 215 g, and it's about as comfortable as I've found.


----------

